# Busking in Torrevieja?



## Alan K (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
I have just returned to Torrevieja for round two of my property hunt. I will be here for three months this time and I brought my guitar. To pass the time I was thinking about doing a spot of busking in the town centre by the marina and I was wondering if it was legal/illegal to do so?
Any replies will be appreciated.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Ask at the Town Hall if you need a license


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Where I live every street busker/entertainer needs to have a licence.


----------

